# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Progression Thread for Thresh the pinstripe! (Will be very pic heavy)

## spazhime

Hello everyone! I am happy to say I got my very first ball python yesterday. He is a month old and is very active and friendly! I got him for a nice deal, since the breeder is still a small time breeder and is trying to make a name for himself. (Though he doesn't have a website or anything yet.) I got him for only $55! Very excited about him. So without further ado, here is Thresh!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-06-2015),Ashley A (01-22-2017),_Ashley96_ (04-27-2016),_BeelzeBall._ (05-12-2016),Finn0208 (12-27-2016),_Fraido_ (08-13-2016)

----------


## cassidyy327

such a sweet face! congrats  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:  I'd been planning on just getting a normal, since everything else was out of my budget, but I found this guy and he was a sweet deal I couldn't pass up! And he is the sweetest thing.

----------


## ball*pythons

Oh my!! He is CUTE !!

----------


## Spencer88

Thats a great deal. very nice looking.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! Yeah I was surprised with the deal, I was scared he would be unhealthy or something. But he is perfectly fine, and he is very well socialized! 

Just a few more pics here:

----------

bigSAK (07-23-2015),Brent857 (03-23-2016),_Lady mkrj58_ (07-25-2015)

----------


## Apple

Very cute. Pinstripes are awesome. I have a young pin female named Fudge  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I agree  :Smile:  Pinstripe has always been my favorite morph. I'd love to see some pics of fudge!

----------


## Apple

> Thanks! I agree  Pinstripe has always been my favorite morph. I'd love to see some pics of fudge!


I haven't taken any good photos in a while but here's some .gifs of Fudge from a couple of months ago. She's gotten much bigger since these were taken though.

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-27-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She's adorable!!

----------


## dtannous30

Nice pin you can't go wrong with a pinstripe and she's a nice one good color!!

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Very pretty snake

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!

So I am really excited, I just fed him for the first time today, and take into account that he was raised on _live mouse hoppers._ I only have frozen rat pups, because I wanted to switch him to f/t. He struck almost immediately, and I didn't have to scent it or brain it or do anything special, I just thawed it and made it dance and his feeding response was amazing! Very, very happy with this guy.

----------


## spazhime

Happy Holidays from my boy!  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-06-2015),cassidyy327 (12-04-2013),_se7en_ (01-21-2015),Xtina (12-03-2013)

----------


## Xtina

What a cutie!


Sent from my TARDIS using Tapatalk

----------


## Morphing Unicorn

nice congrats!  Did you name him after Thresh on LoL?

----------


## spazhime

Heh yup. It just seemed to fit him for some reason!

----------

paintedpythons (06-10-2017)

----------


## Morphing Unicorn

Awesome!   My favorite champion!  I just got a new pin recently too but she is not a little one..but a 2 year old 1800 gram girl.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

----------


## Schmee123

Awesome colors!  :Good Job:

----------


## Tpythons

> I haven't taken any good photos in a while but here's some .gifs of Fudge from a couple of months ago. She's gotten much bigger since these were taken though.


Its really bad when I have the distinct urge to "pinch the cheeks" of the left gif. >.<

----------


## spazhime

Thanks everyone! I absolutely love his colors. So bright! Here are some from today. I love his face!

----------


## Sabbath

I know who you are  :Wink: 
(hello this is reptiliaherps from tumblr)

Your little pin is a CUTIE PATOOTIE. What a little snoot.

----------


## spazhime

Oh hello there!  :Very Happy:  
Thanks! I love his little snoot face! And his snake butt. Even though he poops on me

----------


## Schmee123

Great colors and markings!  :Good Job:

----------

_M&NSnakeDen_ (12-30-2013)

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:  He's got a great personality and feeding response too, so I gotta say he is basically the perfect little snake  :Smile:  I'll get more pictures up soon, I just gotta get new batteries for my camera. I'll also take a feeding video on Sunday  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY9mkMN6MNI Here's a feeding video from sunday! Also, that little thermometer is wrong. It was 88 degrees in there according to the thermostat. I bought it for the hydrometer. 

And here are some fun holiday pictures I took for a contest: 

And then I look over after spraying his cage and he's doing this:

----------


## liv

Very cute little guy  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I agree  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I got some fun pictures yesterday! He was being silly.

----------


## Schmee123

Glad to see he's doing well thus far! Seems to be very well tempered..

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:  Yes he has an awesome temperament, he was puppy dog tame when I got him and still is! That's one of the good things about buying from a small breeder, all of the babies get handled regularly  :Smile:

----------

meganmarkita15 (06-13-2016)

----------


## Ekti

I love pins, mine is a pin het ghost mix.

----------


## cassidyy327

too cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! Pins have always been my favorites, and I'm glad I was able to start my collection with a pin rather than a normal. No offence to normals, they are beautiful too. I just prefer pins  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Yup, I love him. Hahaha he has been doing things like this all day! Silly little periscope.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-17-2013)

----------


## cassidyy327

love those pictures!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Me too! He loves periscoping. I got the yawn picture that has been evading me for the past few weeks!

----------


## dgring

breeder name? Exuse me if its been mentioned and ive missed it

----------


## spazhime

Don't remember the guys actual name, I found him on a post on craigslist. Seeing the price on this guy ($50), I wanted to go make sure that he wasn't just breeding snakes for the money, which usually indicates bad husbandry, neglected animals, ect. Ended up that he was just starting out, but all of his snakes were healthy and well treated. No mites, no RIs, we even got to look at a pied x het pied lock that happened right in front of us! I picked my boy out, and he was already puppy dog tame. I'd link you to the post but it is gone now, I'll have to see if he has a facebook.

----------


## myztic24

Awesome.price especially for a pinstripe

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Oh yeah! I was very happy with him. I kept worrying that there would be something wrong with him, but he is a perfectly healthy little baby  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Just wanted to compare his size to my little corn snake here:

----------


## spazhime

This guy absolutely loves periscoping. He is so curious all the time!!!

And he also loves his Christmas present  :Smile:  He's on it all the time!

----------


## spazhime

Here's a better one of him periscoping!! It's kind of hilarious, he does this all the time!

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## M&NSnakeDen

Periscoping neverrrr gets old lol. I love it  :Very Happy:

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Haha I agree! It's adorable!

----------


## spazhime

Look who is in shed!! His first shed with me. Humidity will be staying at 70 until he sheds, i want it to come off in one piece so I can keep it!

He's going to take a massive crap with this shed, I just know it!
Also, I decided I would try to feed him since it was feeding day, just for the heck of it cause my corn snake will still eat in blue, aaand

Bam! Ha he took it like a champ! Don't worry, he gets two of those when I feed them to him. I am only using those because they were free and I don't want them to go to waste. Pretty sure after they are gone he will graduate up to small rats, or maybe rat hoppers.

----------


## spazhime

He shed! It wasn't in once piece though. But, at least he looks gorgeous!



In case your wondering, that hydrometer thermometer combo is crap. A new one is already ordered. This this can't tell the difference between desert levels and normal levels.

----------

meganmarkita15 (06-13-2016)

----------


## spazhime

He is such a character! He got poop on himself (He loves doing that) and so I gave him a bath. The tub makes for a decent light box!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## spazhime

So I haven't updated because I lost my camera, but I have a new one now so there will be more pictures soon! He just ate, so I am waiting a few days before taking any pictures  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Look at my big boy! 192 grams and growing. I'm so happy with him  :Smile:

----------


## Pansnake

> Look at my big boy! 192 grams and growing. I'm so happy with him


Look at this boy grow! Some day you'll look back on this picture and think 'wow did he really used fit in there?'

----------


## spazhime

I'm hoping so! He is actually 300 grams now, empty. He is growing fast! He shed last night, and its the first one that is in (mostly) one piece!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-08-2014)

----------


## myztic24

heres my pinstripe lady galadrial

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------


## supamyk

You pin is awesome!!!! I just got a butter/lesser and I'm a little obsessed with her!  Are you feeding him live or f/t?

----------


## myztic24

I feed all mine live 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## spazhime

myztic24, though she is very pretty, please start your own thread for your pin, this one is specifically for Thresh. Thanks  :Smile: 

supamyk, I feed him strictly f/t. I don't want to risk him getting hurt, and feeding live is just awful for the rat. 
Speaking of which, I just fed him today!

----------


## JoRandom

> 



-Insert Burp-

----------


## supamyk

Wow! Great pics! Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics but I fed today too!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## myztic24

I dont see anything wrong with feeding live if you pay attention to how the snake has the rat

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## ZacharyPoller

> I dont see anything wrong with feeding live if you pay attention to how the snake has the rat
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Agreed I feed both I have plenty of frozen at home but some days I'll pick up some jumbos rats for the boas and jumbo mice for my bps 

Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk

----------


## myztic24

I.know breeders that feed live and my wifey only wants to feed live since it keeps that killing instinct in them

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Myztic24 please stop spamming up my topic. I've already asked you once. This is not for conversation on whether or not to feed live, or anything else for that matter.

----------


## myztic24

Wow really spamming up your topic oook i was just answering. Question but thats ok i said what 3-4 things tops on this so whatever 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter everyone!

----------


## supamyk

Nice!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile: 
I had him out for a bit today, he just loves trying to get on my desk!

----------


## spazhime

Shiny head!

----------


## spazhime

My new favorite picture of him!

----------


## spazhime

He is getting so big now! He's gained over 20 grams in the last week and a half.

----------


## spazhime

He had a perfect shed today!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014),_DNACurtusK_ (05-21-2014)

----------


## spazhime

These ones aren't exactly progression, but they are adorable nonetheless.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Awwww so adorable! I love the pics of his cute little face 😊 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!! I love them too  :Smile:  He's such a character!
Also, I have news! Here in the next couple weeks I will be getting his future girlfriend, she is a lesser/mojave BEL so look out for a picture post made for her in the coming weeks!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Took him outside today! He got a bit scared and retreated onto my lap. Poor baby <3 Haha

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## spazhime

He's getting bigger!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (05-27-2014)

----------


## pbyeerts

Wonderful photos!

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
He is nearly 400 grams now!





And, just for kicks, heres a comparison picture from the week I got him to today:

----------


## supamyk

Wow!  Looking great!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Mr grumpy lumpy is in blue!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-07-2014)

----------


## spazhime

And now he's bright and shiny again after shedding  :Smile:  He's a little over 2ft long now!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-07-2014)

----------


## spazhime

He's just hit 400 grams, and is still growing! He never refuses a meal.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (07-07-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Man he looks so big now! lol such a cutie  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He just keeps growing  :Smile:  Today was feeding day and he has never refused a meal!

----------


## Navaro

Such a stunning pin. Great face. Love the pictures.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
He got to sit in some grass, he had no idea how to handle it. Haha

----------


## spazhime

Had him out while watching my husband play Xbox today, got some nice close ups!

----------


## pmarks

He is a great looking pinstripe! I love this morph and yours is a great example of why I do. He has fantastic coloration and pattern!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I got lucky with him, he was actually a cragislist find  :Smile: 
Deep deep in shed today, so I spritzed him with water  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Had another perfect shed  :Smile:  He's so gold after he sheds I love it!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-04-2014)

----------


## spazhime

This lump is nearing 500grams!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-04-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Man he is growing so well!  :Very Happy:  he looks so great!! Nearing the 500g mark is so big (well to me it is..lol) I have a female that just past 500g and a male that's getting close too! I'm so excited! Keep up the good work with him and the progression thread.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am excited for him to get bigger, he's gonna be a great daddy one day! (Well, he'll make pretty babies anyways, haha) That's awesome! I consider each 500 grams a milestone. I'll keep the thread updated best I can!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (08-04-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> Thank you! I am excited for him to get bigger, he's gonna be a great daddy one day! (Well, he'll make pretty babies anyways, haha) That's awesome! I consider each 500 grams a milestone. I'll keep the thread updated best I can!


He will definitely make some gorgeous babies some day soon  :Very Happy:  can't wait to see what you make with this handsome boy.

----------


## Dakonic

<3 Thresh is so handsome

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile:  Thresh is now 497 grams! I've started a new feeding schedule, as the old one I was using was outdated, so he should be growing a bit faster now  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Happy birthday to my beautiful boy!! He is one year old today  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I put him on a new feeding schedule, since he didn't seem to be growing at the rate that I expected, and now he is growing like a weed! He is still lean and all muscle, but he is 606g now  :Smile:  He also took a huge poop after I gave him a bath today -.-







He's also about to shed again, hence the belly pic  :Smile:

----------


## Kamerick

I love your pinstripe! He is so cute! Keep posting pics as I will never get tired of seeing such a photogenic ball python. My ball python turns away as soon as I get the camera ready  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I'm glad you like seeing him so much  :Smile:  
He is almost in blue now, he has such a pink belly!

----------


## spazhime

He shed and is lookin good!

----------


## spazhime

He's got freckles  :Smile: 





And here he is with is girlfriend  :Smile:

----------


## Kamerick

I love watching these progression threads! I now wish i was on this site when I got my first BP so I could do a progression thread.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I am glad that I found this when I first started out, I like to look through and see his growth  :Smile: 
He was so grumpy last night, I got a nice big hiss out of him when I was taking him out of the cage. He calmed down though of course  :Razz:

----------


## Kamerick

I love the close up tongue flick picture!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! I actually got a few more of those today too, lucky for me  :Smile:

----------

Sammiebob (09-22-2014)

----------


## Kamerick

Adorable!!! :Very Happy:  :Snake:  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
He got some really nice pics outside today. Natural light is an awesome thing  :Smile:

----------

Kamerick (09-28-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

Nice!! I'm jealous of the tongue flicking pictures. I can never get good ones, the tongue always looks like a little pink blur.

----------


## spazhime

It is ridiculously hard to get them on purpose, most of the time I just hope for the best! 
Happy fall from Thresh  :Smile:

----------

MizTwisted (10-08-2014)

----------


## yayafelicia

Had to share a couple of pics of my pretty girl Cleopatra.  She was born with a red Mark on her and she gets more red spots each time she sheds.


.

----------


## spazhime

That red spot is really interesting o.o Huh. She's lovely though <3
Thresh is just about ready to shed. He enjoys hissing my ears off when he's like this, haha

----------


## spazhime

So he shed, but apparently I wasn't keeping the humidity high enough, so he pulled some of the pigment out of the scales on his head -.-

----------


## Sirensong26

I did the same thing last shed with Nagini. Do you know if it comes back?

----------


## spazhime

I've been told it takes two sheds but it does come back. It's just so odd, I wasn't sure what it was at first. Lol

----------

_Sirensong26_ (10-09-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

Oh I'm glad. He has splotches down his back. Any tips for keeping the humidity up in a screen topped cage?

----------


## spazhime

Honestly, I would suggest a humid hide. Make a special hide with moss in it and keep it super humid in there, so he can choose to go in and out of it. Soooo much easier than trying to keep the entire cage humid with a screen top  :Smile:

----------

_Sirensong26_ (10-11-2014)

----------


## Sirensong26

Thanks Spazhime. That'll come in handy, because I would really like to not have a shed like last time again.

----------


## spazhime

No problem! It's a common thing for screen top tanks to have difficulties with humidity. 
Thresh was super active today and I'm not sure why

----------


## spazhime

Thresh the King!

----------

_se7en_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Lookit this nerd hiding in his own fat

----------

Sammiebob (10-19-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Exploring the front room, he's nearing 900g  :Smile:

----------


## Sirensong26

I love the pictures you take of him! Especially that little crown lol. And I'm jealous of the tounge pictures you get. I can never get many good ones, the shutter speed on my camera isn't fast enough.

----------


## spazhime

Lol thank you! I am unsure of the shutter speed on my camera, I guess I just get lucky with it  :Smile: 
Today Thresh took a vacation  :Smile: 

And became a cinnamon roll  :Smile:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (12-10-2014),_se7en_ (01-21-2015),_Sirensong26_ (10-30-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh was being ridiculously cute today!

----------


## spazhime

Friday was feeding day! He got two rats, since I need to get rid of smaller stock so it doesn't go bad. My little garbage disposal <3 Haha

----------

Sammiebob (11-08-2014)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh needed a bath, he keeps making poop art. Hah

----------


## spazhime

Thresh shed and is practically glowing!

----------


## Sirensong26

Oh, I just love the look of any snake fresh shed. They look so gorgeous.

----------


## MizTwisted

Beautiful boy! & omg... the hammock.. hahaha I really love that!!

----------


## spazhime

Lol thanks! He was super comfortable and sat for like ten minutes, haha.

He just hit 1000g! And he has cute freckles

----------

_Sirensong26_ (12-10-2014)

----------


## BPSnakeLady

He's gorgeous! I love the hammock pic!

----------


## gameonpython

I love him! So cute! Reminds me of my Marshall!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cumminsman

> Lol thank you! I am unsure of the shutter speed on my camera, I guess I just get lucky with it 
> Today Thresh took a vacation 
> 
> And became a cinnamon roll


Where did u get that hammock? That is great!

----------


## spazhime

I got it as a present from my Dad's wife, but I bet you could find it on ebay  :Smile:  It's quite literally a banana hammock. Haha.
He's getting big but I can't get a recent weight on him because he hasn't pooped in three weeks -.-

----------


## spazhime

The chair makes for a nice photobooth  :Smile:

----------

Megg (01-06-2015)

----------


## spazhime

He's a sweetie, and is about to go into blue. It's hard to tell in these pics but he has pink belly!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-21-2015)

----------


## se7en

pinstripe is one of the better looking "common" morphs

----------


## spazhime

Agreed! 
Breeding him (He's now 1200g) to my 1600g female lesser/mojave  :Smile:  Hoping for some eggs late this year!

----------

_se7en_ (02-11-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh got an awesome new cage, and is loving it!

----------

_se7en_ (03-06-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Cute and curious!

----------


## madelion

> He had a perfect shed today!


How Long Is he?

----------


## gunner91

> Agreed! 
> Breeding him (He's now 1200g) to my 1600g female lesser/mojave  Hoping for some eggs late this year!


great looking snakes!
good luck and hope you get some good eggs!

----------


## spazhime

Madelion, I haven't properly measured his length, I concentrate more on weight.
Gunner91, thank you! I hope so too  :Smile:  The female was actually tail sucking yesterday, which I've heard is a good sign!
Got some nice closeups of Thresh's face recently too  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Happy spring! I love living in AZ, it's already nice enough outside for pictures.

----------


## Boomerang

BEAUTIFUL snake

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree  :Smile:  Lol

----------


## spazhime

He loves his tree!

----------


## SCWood

> He loves his tree!


Off-topic, but where did you get his tree? I definitely need something like it

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## Peoples

Congrats and welcome to the addiction...  :Smile:

----------


## goddessbaby

I Love love love this thread!! I cant wait to see some eggs!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!
And I got the tree from petco, I have two of them and they work really well. They are like $20 though

----------


## spazhime

He's got such a pretty face  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Took him outside today for some pics  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Poor boy is so deep in shed  :Sad:  It takes him forever to complete his shed cycle now, and I feel so bad for him because he get's all huffy and hissy.

----------


## Sirensong26

It's so nice seeing your pictures of Thresh to kind of get a picture of what Nagini will look like grown up. Sorry he's in shed though. I think I got lucky because I've never had mine hiss at me once, even in shed.

----------


## spazhime

Glad you like the pictures  :Smile:  Yeah his sheds are always really heavy for some reason, so they last like two weeks and it's just gotta be uncomfortable for him. But luckily he just shed and is feeling much better now!

----------

midnightLeo (07-12-2015),_SCWood_ (06-15-2015),_se7en_ (06-10-2015)

----------


## PinkPixie

Let me just say I think your boy is handsome as heck! A lot of people don't see the beauty in the simplistic coloration of pins, but that's exactly what I love about them, and how they gleam after a good shed.  Thresh is lucky to have a keeper  who's so proud of him. Keep themselves pictures coming, I love to see them! 

(I just noticed that the tread I had started for my pin looks a heck of a lot like yours. Sorry for hijacking your idea, I hope you don't mind, it really was unintentional. )

----------


## midgard

I really like pinstripes and the expo I will hopefully go to this year has them in the pics I have seen.

----------


## spazhime

No worries PinkPixie!  :Smile:  And thank you! I adore pins, and everything with pinstripe in it  :Smile: 

Thresh is adorable though, like I dare anyone to argue otherwise

----------

KitaCat (06-29-2015)

----------


## spazhime

His hide was directly in the center of his cage and so I moved it back where it goes, and he just "???? Where go hide??" 
Hahaha

----------


## anicatgirl

He likes to rearrange the furniture... Hard to find a guy who enjoys that  :ROFL:  Grats  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------


## KitaCat

I love Thresh! Pinstripe is one of my favorite genes.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Pinstripe is one of my favorite genes too  :Smile: 
He's finally eating again, and is gaining weight!

----------


## spazhime

Took Thresh out for some fresh air today  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thresh shed last night!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (08-18-2015),_se7en_ (07-23-2015)

----------


## stephy.lang07

Sooooo pretty!! He looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
Thresh is such a nerd sometimes

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (08-18-2015),_se7en_ (08-18-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is such a ham!

----------

bigSAK (09-04-2015),_se7en_ (09-04-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Precious boy is growing like a weed  :Razz:

----------

M.P.C (09-30-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (09-30-2015)

----------


## spazhime

He's getting so big!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-05-2015),_se7en_ (10-05-2015)

----------


## tembii

What a sweetie big baby!! It's amazing to see the progression I love it!! He has such a sweet face he looks so darling!

----------


## AllThatInThemGenes

Does the name Thresh happen to come from League of Legends?? If this has already been asked/answered I do apologize.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! He is a big sweetheart too  :Smile:  

And yes indeed! Thresh was named after the Thresh in LoL  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

His head looks so fat in some of these for some reason! He's also darker than usual cause he is going into shed  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-28-2015),_Sirensong26_ (10-28-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh went full shed for his Halloween 'costume'! Zombie Thresh, just look at those eyes!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (11-02-2015)

----------


## nightwolfsnow

Never thought of it as zombie looking  :ROFL: .

----------


## spazhime

Haha I don't know why it reminds me of zombies  :Smile:  
So today, Thresh got sorted into his hogwarts house! Slytherin, of course  :Wink:

----------

PhotographicWolf (11-10-2015)

----------


## PhotographicWolf

Ya know Thresh reminds me of my little man Roush  :Smile:  [I am a mustang lover and Roush is my favorite beside the Boss 302 P:] Anyways this is my first ball python (and pet snake) and have had him for about a month now and omg this is the best ever! I love him to bits! 
He acts just like yours  :Smile:  He wants to get out and explore all the time! He slithers all around his cage and went I take him out he is raised up high looking around and starts slithering off X) He even has the same tree  :Very Happy: 
I hope to take holiday shots of him as well. I can't wait for him to get bigger like yours!
Thresh is handsome as mess!!! 

Here is my little man <3

----------


## ECechoHO

Good Morning Thresh, beautiful snake you have there..

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I took some nice closeups of him today

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (11-22-2015),_se7en_ (12-10-2015)

----------


## spazhime

It was the last warm day of the year, so I took him out for some outside shots  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (11-30-2015),_se7en_ (12-10-2015)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is incredibly sweet  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (12-12-2015),_se7en_ (12-10-2015)

----------


## spazhime

He's very slowly approaching the 2kg mark!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-15-2016)

----------


## Crowfingers

Love his pink tongue !

----------


## spazhime

Me too!  :Smile:  Had a friend over who wanted to handle him today, and he was being adorable

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-15-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I want to put more leaves and a plastic tree in his cage. 


Also, he thought he was hidden under the leaves while I was cleaning, haha

----------

Firefighter1719 (01-03-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-15-2016)

----------


## spazhime

He's a sweet heart  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (01-28-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is deeeep in shed right now  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## cristacake

What a sweet little dragon. I like his usual colors but it's cool to see him all dark in shed  :Smile:

----------


## DellaF

He's adorable! Thanks for sharing your pictures :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Very Happy:  Yeah his dark shedding colors are super cool, but I prefer his normal brighter colors as well  :Smile:  He shed last night, and is being an absolute doofus.  :Razz:

----------

_cristacake_ (01-30-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2016)

----------


## SCWood

> Thanks guys!  Yeah his dark shedding colors are super cool, but I prefer his normal brighter colors as well  He shed last night, and is being an absolute doofus.


Oops, I mooshed my head

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Took him outside for some pictures today  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (02-09-2016)

----------


## RiA MaU

:Sad:  Most of the pictures on here are broken... Out of the ones I saw, such a cutie though! Great price and I'm glad he's healthy!

----------


## spazhime

Aw man  :Sad:  I wonder why they are broken. I'll look into it and see if I can fix it somehow. 
For now, have some cuteness of Thresh on weigh day  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (02-24-2016)

----------


## spazhime

He got to play in the kitchen today  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (02-28-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I made a flower and put it on his head because reasons  :Razz:

----------

_cristacake_ (03-10-2016),_Prognathodon_ (03-09-2016)

----------


## AquariaNautica

Wow! I keep going between the first few pictures and the last few, the change is amazing! They grow so fast! At the moment my baby is the size of Thresh maybe 3 or 4 pages into the progression thread and boy has he got some growing to do! :p 

Pinstripes are stunning 😍 My Monty is a normal but a beautiful one at that ❤️

----------


## cristacake

> 


Have you ever seen something so cute you just get an inexplicable urge to throw your phone across the room? No? Okay then it's just me

----------


## spazhime

Precious isn't he?  :Very Happy:  He is my best hat wearer, he loves periscoping so I get so many good ones!
I also just revamped his cage  :Smile:

----------

_cristacake_ (03-14-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Up periscope!

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter!

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-27-2016),_cristacake_ (03-28-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (04-26-2016)

----------


## cristacake

How cute!! I cheated for Donuts' Easter pic, yours is much more charming though



What do you make the "hats" out of, if I may ask?

----------

_DellaF_ (03-29-2016)

----------


## spazhime

That is precious cristacake!  :Smile:  

So Thresh finally shed, and is still a sweetheart <3

----------

_cristacake_ (04-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I put him in the (empty) sink while I cleaned his cage, and came back to this  :Razz:

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-27-2016),_se7en_ (07-09-2016)

----------


## spazhime

So after a good couple months of Thresh refusing food (I still haven't figured out why) he is eating regularly again!  :Very Happy:  I am so happy! He ate tonight and I will update with pics of him in two days time  :Smile:

----------


## BeelzeBall.

damn what a deal, nice pick up, enjoy the little guy


..oh wait im late..

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Wow this thread is pretty cool.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  
Thresh seemed to be excited (as excited as a snake can be, haha) about being out and about again! Sniffing and periscoping like crazy, he didn't sit still for long

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh says safety first! Always wear a helmet when riding a bike  :Wink:  
(Disclaimer, Thresh couldn't care less about crap on his head. Its made of play dough and weighs practically nothing)

----------

_Ashley96_ (05-27-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Handsome boy got to take a quick trip outside today  :Smile:  He didn't show any signs of stress, but I only had him out there for a few minutes anyways.

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I am so excited, Thresh is a proud father of 8 eggs! All currently in incubation  :Smile:  
Anyways, here's some more pics of him just enjoying the living room  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Happy 4th of July!

----------

Fazer72110 (07-04-2016),_greco_ (07-04-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016),_se7en_ (07-04-2016)

----------


## spazhime

A wild Ekans appears! (I couldn't help myself, haha)

----------

mrbugz_bunny (07-09-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016),_se7en_ (07-09-2016)

----------


## Sirensong26

Now I'm jealous. I want to play pokemon go so badly, but I can't figure out how to download it in canada.
Did you catch the ekans

----------


## spazhime

Got some lovely pics of him outside today  :Smile:

----------

Eavlynn (08-18-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

He's ready for his close up! (This is actually the most accurate pictures I've gotten of his colors. He's more of a golden-brown than a brown-brown irl)

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (10-08-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is such a lump!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh just hit 2000g! A big boy  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## jbzapanda

So awesome that you've kept with the thread for 2 years! Nice to see thresh all grown up. Can't wait for mine to hit that 2000g mark!

----------


## spazhime

For sure! I love letting people see how they change and grow :3 2000g isnt a mark that all male bps can hit, so I am super proud!  :Very Happy: 
Here he is just getting a runaround of the livingroom  :Smile:

----------

_BR8080_ (12-26-2016),jbzapanda (12-26-2016),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_se7en_ (12-25-2016)

----------


## BR8080

So what's your trick Miss snake whisperer?   It seems they all love being photographed, you bread a modeling gene into your collection!!! 

Congratulations on your collection, they are stunning.  

A real testament to your husbandry, kudos.

----------


## spazhime

I appreciate hearing that for sure! Thank you  :Smile:  
As for pictures, I take about 50 and only a few turn out good, hahaha

----------


## Finn0208

This is my pinstripe Finn 

]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161227/e4067aa248e431799ddd445023506fcc.jpg[/IMG]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Finn0208

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Finn0208

I give up, can't get the pic to post ☹️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

He's looking lovely today!

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He is still doing well! Weighing in around 1900g now  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (01-18-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## crenfrow524

He is looking good! I find the pinstripe gene to look amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------

Finn0208 (01-18-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh decided he needed a vacation  :Razz:

----------

_BR8080_ (01-22-2017),_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017),_se7en_ (01-21-2017)

----------


## Ashley A

[QUOTE=spazhime;2186221]Hello everyone! I am happy to say I got my very first ball python yesterday. He is a month old and is very active and friendly! I got him for a nice deal, since the breeder is still a small time breeder and is trying to make a name for himself. (Though he doesn't have a website or anything yet.) I got him for only $55! Very excited about him. So without further ado, here is Thresh!
[/QUOTE Wow. He's absolutely beautiful.]

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! 
Here he is having a nice sit on one of my chairs  :Smile:

----------

_nightwolfsnow_ (01-31-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I misted him down while I cleaned his cage today  :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (02-11-2017)

----------


## Finn0208

My dream is for my male pinstripe to get this big but I just don't think he ever will ☹️ he is so picky about eating and he has a little head.....yours is a handsome fella 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

I got lucky with Thresh, he has a huge appetite and doesn't often refuse meals :3 Today I got some good detail pics of him!

----------

Finn0208 (02-11-2017),_se7en_ (02-11-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thresh decided he needed a vacation



Oh my gosh, I LOVE that hammock!!!  I'm guessing my snakes would too.  May I ask where you got it? Thresh is a beautiful pinstripe who definitely seems to love his hammock!

----------


## spazhime

I got it from my dads wife, but you can find them on amazon  :Smile:  They are called banana hammocks. Just beware while you are browsing, haha!
Thresh weighs in at a hefty 1078g today!

----------

Finn0208 (02-21-2017),_se7en_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome, thank you!! I'll check them out! ...and I'll browse with caution, hhahahha

----------


## spazhime

Thresh doesn't seem to understand how hides work unless he is in his cage, haha (Also, new watermark!  :Very Happy: )

----------

_se7en_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Here he is being a lump!

----------

Finn0208 (03-20-2017),_rock_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Finn0208

I love him!!!! Here is my lump  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vgto88

Beautiful snake and I love LoL name. I named my snakes from the metal gear solid series 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I am getting better at capturing his colors, he is fairly golden in person but all types of light seem to wash it out. Blue backgrounds seem to help  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (04-11-2017),_se7en_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## spazhime

He just shed! I just love his eyes  :Smile:

----------

Finn0208 (04-28-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some nice outdoor pics to celebrate spring!

----------

Finn0208 (05-06-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Close ups!

----------

Finn0208 (05-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

More outdoor pics!

----------

chickenooget (06-09-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh got to goof around in a box today  :Razz:

----------

Finn0208 (06-18-2017),_se7en_ (06-20-2017)

----------


## spazhime

A fresh shed from the boy  :Smile:

----------


## hollowlaughter

It's interesting to see how different he looks compared to my pinstripe, despite being of a similar age and color from the looks of it. Mine's much more spotty and maintains more of the "alien head" markings while yours has hardly any. Pretty cool.

----------


## spazhime

It is actually able to be passed down as well! I wouldn't say its a gene in itself, but his reduced patterns passed on to his kids  :Smile:  (sadly he is now pet only, as his genetics are weak and causes 50% of hatchlings to die after pipping)

----------

Finn0208 (09-02-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I love his green eyes <3

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Some outdoor pics!

----------


## spazhime

Handsome boy just shed!

----------

donnadudette2003 (09-02-2017),Finn0208 (09-02-2017)

----------


## Finn0208

How old is he and how big is he? He is beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## silverbill

> (sadly he is now pet only, as his genetics are weak and causes 50% of hatchlings to die after pipping)


How are you able to know this?

----------


## spazhime

He is three years old, and his last weigh in was 1980g  :Smile:  
And I took one of the dead babies for a necropsy and the vet told me it was most likely the fathers genetics.

----------

Finn0208 (09-03-2017)

----------


## spazhime

I had to get his good side! (which is all of them  :Razz: )

----------

Finn0208 (10-01-2017),_Godzilla78_ (10-01-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Tried to take some Halloween photos  :Razz:

----------

_BPSnakeLady_ (10-25-2017),Finn0208 (10-25-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2017),_zina10_ (11-03-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> 


this is one of the funniest snake photos i've ever see  :ROFL: 

he's a pancake!!!

----------


## Starscream

> 





> this is one of the funniest snake photos i've ever see 
> 
> he's a pancake!!!


the ultimate s q u i s h lmao

i'm always calling maze 'my lil pancake' but i think thresh fits the nickname better haha!

----------


## madhatter18

Do you think you will get another male for breeding? or another male beep?

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! That last picture had me dying  :ROFL: 
But I do have another male, he was gifted to me during a hard time by a really good friend of mine  :Smile:  You can see his thread here: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...picture-thread! 
He is currently being paired with my female  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Its starting to cool down, but still warm enough for some outdoor pics!

----------


## Finn0208

Love seeing your pics of him, beautiful!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! Got a couple good close ups  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

He has such lovely eyes!

----------


## spazhime

Man its so cool to go through this thread and watch not only my boy grow up beautifully, but also see my photography evolve  :Surprised:  
Here's his most recent pics! Under an extra UVB fixture I've got laying around  :Razz:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (01-30-2018)

----------


## FracksSake

Hes a cutie! Thats for sure!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I adore him honestly <3

----------

Finn0208 (03-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-12-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Very nice photos, you caught the details well, especially those eyes

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I took a few outside too!

----------

Finn0208 (04-12-2018),_Godzilla78_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## spazhime

He is so handsome!

----------

_Godzilla78_ (04-15-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Getting big.  I like the dinosaur colors on him

----------


## GpBp

So pretty! This thread is awesome, I love seeing Thresh grow up!  :Snake:  :Snake:

----------


## spazhime

Aww thanks guys! He really does look like a dinosaur sometimes, haha. Got some more outdoor pics, but this time my grass is partially green  :Razz:  haha

----------

_Coluber42_ (09-14-2018),Finn0208 (05-12-2018)

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is so handsome!

----------

_Coluber42_ (09-14-2018),Finn0208 (09-15-2018)

----------


## Finn0208

Beautiful, I love my pinstripe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
I know there's all kinds of crazy combos now, but I for sure enjoy my single gene pin. He's beautiful <3

----------

_Dianne_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Id agree, hes a beauty. I love the pinstripe and pinstripe combos. Cool critters.  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Goofy snake!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## spazhime

We are excited that spring is finally here!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-24-2019),Finn0208 (03-25-2019),_Godzilla78_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## spazhime

Some in hand pics to show his size!

----------

dr del (04-21-2019),Finn0208 (12-06-2020)

----------


## Jellybeans

> Some in hand pics to show his size!


Very nice!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile: 
Hes really hard to get pics of because he likes to explore.

----------


## spazhime

Thresh is going on seven years old this year! Still a beautiful single gene pin imo

----------


## spazhime

Happy Easter!

----------


## spazhime

He's such a beautiful animal, even for just a single gene pinstripe <3

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2020),Finn0208 (12-06-2020),LyraIsGray (06-01-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-01-2020)

----------


## spazhime

Been a while since I've updated on this guy! He is doing well and still just as sweet as ever <3

----------

Finn0208 (12-06-2020)

----------


## Finn0208

I cant believe how big he is, my fella is 6 and he isnt this big  he came from a pet store so its no telling what kind of breeder he came from, hes so sweet though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

